# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Dịch vụ phun cát phun bi làm sạch đánh bóng tạo nhám bề mặt chi tiết kim loại

## PHUONG TUAN

CÔNG TY TNHH PHƯƠNG TUẤN XIN GỬI TỚI QUÝ CÔNG TY LỜI CHÚC SỨC KHỎE - HẠNH PHÚC  VÀ THÀNH CÔNG
Công ty TNHH PHƯƠNG TUẤN là  một doanh nghiệp tư nhân đi đầu trong lĩnh vực đầu tư các thiết bị máy móc hiện đại phục vụ cho việc phun cát,phun bi làm sạch,đánh bóng,tạo nhám bề mặt kim loại (sắt ,thép,đồng,inox các loại).

Các dịch vụ của PHƯƠNG TUẤN bao gồm:
-Làm sạch đánh bóng đồ xe máy
-Làm sạch các chi tiết oto
-Đánh bóng đồ đồng
-Làm sạch tạo nhám đồ  cơ khí chính xác
-Làm sạch tẩy rỉ kết cấu
-Cung cấp các loại hạt oxit nhôm
-Máy phun cát,bec phun  cát

Quý công ty có nhu cầu  làm sạch,đánh bóng hoặc tạo nhám cho sản phẩm hãy  liên hệ với Phương Tuấn để được tư vấn  chính xác nhất cho từng sản phẩm mà quý công ty yêu cầu cần làm
Rất mong được sự hợp tác từ quý công ty
Trân trọng cảm ơn!
Mọi  thông tin xin  liên hệ :
CÔNG TY TNHH PHƯƠNG TUẤN
Địa chỉ: Số nhà 1,ngách 193/130 Đường Phú Diễn,Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội .
Hotline : Mr Tuấn 0964.790.322
Email: phuncatbemat@gmail.com
Website :  dichvuphuncat.com

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Bên mình cung cấp các lọa tủ phun bi phun cát ạ
ư
Liên hệ : Hotline 0964790322

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Bên mình  cung cấp các loại hạt mài :
-Hạt oxit nhôm
_Hạt oxit thép,bi thep
-Cát thủy tinh
LH: 0964790322
www.dichvuphuncat.com

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Phun cát lô hàng của Viettel

----------

CKD

----------


## skydn

> Phun cát lô hàng của Viettel


Có làm sạch bề mặt đá tự nhiên được không bác

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

> Có làm sạch bề mặt đá tự nhiên được không bác


Được nhé bạn
Bạn liên hệ số mình 0964790322  trao đổi cụ thể hơn nhé

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Phun cát làm sạch bánh răng :Embarrassment: 

Hotline 0964790322

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Lô hàng với nhìu chủng loại khác nhau

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Cập nhật thông tin
Đây là link trang fanpage của bên mình
https://www.facebook.com/D%E1%BB%8Bc...2686238971553/
Nơi cập nhật các video phun cát mới nhất
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSz...MQw5IYnnvmjqKA
 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Đơn hàng đầu tuần vừa xong :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Chuyên bán buôn bán lẻ vật liệu tiêu hao phục phụ cho nghành làm sạch tạo nhám kim loại.Hotline 0964790322
https://www.facebook.com/dichvuphuncat/

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Tiếp tục  cập nhật các mẫu máy phun cát phun  bi mới


Thông tin liên hệ :
Hotline : 0964 790 322
Email : phuncatbemat@gmail.com
Website : http://dichvuphuncat.com/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/dichvuphuncat/

----------


## PHUONG TUAN

Tiếp tục cập nhật các mẫu máy phun cát phun bi mới


Thông tin liên hệ :
Hotline : 0964 790 322
Email : phuncatbemat@gmail.com
Website : http://dichvuphuncat.com/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/dichvuphuncat/

----------

